

Common Lisp, Clojure, and seriousness (2009) - lkrubner
http://3ofcoins.net/2009/01/30/common-lisp-clojure-and-seriousness/

======
vectorsys
His definition of "serious languages" pretty much precludes the post from
taken seriously.

There are some CL folks that are real bitter about the success of Clojure.

